# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 30 gal. anubias tank



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

I just bought a used 75 gal. and a with it came a LARGE bunch of Anubias so i used some of them for my 30 gal planted. Theres also some crypts and aponos in there. It's not completely done yet, just wanted to share.









Lars


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

I just bought a used 75 gal. and a with it came a LARGE bunch of Anubias so i used some of them for my 30 gal planted. Theres also some crypts and aponos in there. It's not completely done yet, just wanted to share.









Lars


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

That is a lot of anubias!
wonderfull!









you link has somethng wrong with it...
nevertheless I was able to see the picture
_(I copied the link and paste it into a web browser)_

Glud picture

Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you! Yeah, i can never link directly to a picture with community.webshots.com

Seems that the link you made doesnt ork either... Think i'm gonna change host...

Glud


----------

